# [Jun 15, 2013] Filth Fest (Milwaukee) (milwaukee, wi)



## trystero (May 27, 2013)

http://filthfest.tumblr.com/

some friends are putting on a queer punk fest in milwaukee.

bands i'm in playing too


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

god man, this is exactly where I want to be at! I wish I could make it! I wish I had known about it sooner


----------

